# The Packaging of Adam Morrison



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, it didn't take long. You knew it wouldn't. No matter what he does on the court, the Bobcats are looking forward to making a mint off Adam Morrison's distinct look/image. Every teenaged girl in Charlotte's going to love this kid--the Bobcats will make sure of it.



> July 10
> 
> "Adam Morrison has a gold mine right under his nose, and he doesn't even know it. The most distinctive-looking athlete in town has a priceless Look, and the droopy Genghis Kahn mustache and the mop of hair are the keys."
> 
> --_Charlotte Observer_


It's a look for building a legend


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

And he always has a career in porn if this whole NBA thing doesn't work out...lol.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

shookem said:


> And he always has a career in porn if this whole NBA thing doesn't work out...lol.


Hey, whatever pays, right? :wink:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, from the thread title i thought that we were already trying to trade him


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Damn, from the thread title i thought that we were already trying to trade him


 :nah: Bite your fingers!!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol, I didnt mean it as an insult just that it confused me


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I know, I'm just kidding.

I can see TPTB doing everything they can to showcase this kid. They'll use him every way possible to put butts in the seats--and I'll bet a lot of those butts are those of teenaged girls, not generally the NBA's biggest demographic :laugh:


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know how many young girls in Charlotte are going to love Adam Morrison...He's really ugly and goofy looking honestly. :biggrin:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Waukee said:


> I don't know how many young girls in Charlotte are going to love Adam Morrison...He's really ugly and goofy looking honestly. :biggrin:


Yeah, you think so? OK, let's see how they push him to the locals this season. Bet the girls of Charlotte are going to disagree with you.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

endora60 said:


> Yeah, you think so? OK, let's see how they push him to the locals this season. Bet the girls of Charlotte are going to disagree with you.












Haha. This picture proves you wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

We'll see. :angel:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah he has distinct look the real question is why? I mean I for instance would shave myself is I had such lousy mustache... then again my 16 years old brother has these also these "droopy Genghis Kahn mustache" (though they are more thick) and girls seems to like them... so I guess when Adam was 15-17 he actually got some attentoin with that look but I wouldn't be sure weather such trick works when he is +20 :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Waukee said:


> I don't know how many young girls in Charlotte are going to love Adam Morrison...He's really ugly and goofy looking honestly. :biggrin:


Girls love Kyle Korver, they'll probably like Morrison as well.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Girls love Kyle Korver, they'll probably like Morrison as well.


Well, Korver looks like Ashton Kutcher (sp?), so there's the reasoning right there.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

Adam Morrison IS MY FAV PLAYER EXCEPT TMAC


----------

